# Fonctionnement d'un portable



## macsurf (24 Avril 2004)

Bonjour, 
Avant de faire l'acquisition d'un portable je me pose quelques questions:
- Quand on télécharge avec le p2p le téléchargement dure plusieurs heures voir plusieurs jours, peut-on utiliser un portable sur secteur et le laisser tourner plusieurs heures voir plusieurs journée ?
- Cette été avec la canicule j'ai du placer un ventilateur à proximité de mon Imac 500DV pour refroidir la machine mais aussi l'opérateur, Avec de forte chaleur le portable ne risque-til pas de devenir inutilisable  ( à la fnac les machines sont allumées en permanence et la partie gauche est souvent très chaude)?
Merci a vous tous A+


----------



## Oizo (24 Avril 2004)

macsurf a dit:
			
		

> Quand on télécharge avec le p2p le téléchargement dure plusieurs heures voir plusieurs jours, peut-on utiliser un portable sur secteur et le laisser tourner plusieurs heures voir plusieurs journée ?



Oui sans problème !



			
				macsurf a dit:
			
		

> Cette été avec la canicule j'ai du placer un ventilateur à proximité de mon Imac 500DV pour refroidir la machine mais aussi l'opérateur, Avec de forte chaleur le portable ne risque-til pas de devenir inutilisable  ( à la fnac les machines sont allumées en permanence et la partie gauche est souvent très chaude)?
> Merci a vous tous A+



Avec la forte chaleur de l'été dernier (plus de 30°C dans la pièce), mon iBook n'a pas rencontré de problème de fonctionnement, mais c'est vrai que ça chauffe !


----------



## demougin (24 Avril 2004)

chez moi c'est monté jusqu'à 40° et j'ai préféré travailler sur mac uniquement la nuit (28-30°)


----------



## Stan Lupin (24 Avril 2004)

Sa chauffe du côté gauche parce que c'est la que le disk dure est placé ...

Au bout de quelques heures d'utilisation ou tout simplement si tu transfert de gros fichier sur ton disk sa chauffe vite mais sa gène pas trop je trouve


----------



## demougin (24 Avril 2004)

ce n'est pas une question de gène, mais je crains pour la durée de vie du processeur


----------



## Nikopol87 (24 Avril 2004)

je croyais que ct fait pour etre utiliser un portable  moi... pas economiser enfin c perso, je ne pense pas cramer mon ibook en le faisant tourner tout le temps j fait attention mais si je ne peux pas demnader a une machine aujourd'hui de marcher pendant un certains nobmre de jours..je serais deçu


----------



## teo (24 Avril 2004)

macsurf a dit:
			
		

> Avec de forte chaleur le portable ne risque-til pas de devenir inutilisable  ( à la fnac les machines sont allumées en permanence et la partie gauche est souvent très chaude)?
> Merci a vous tous A+



J'ai un Ti400 et depuis autour d'une année il tourne avec Setiathome et DnetcX (calcul partagé gourmand côté proc') branché au secteur, avec Mlmac ou équivalent en p2p et malgré que le ventilo se mette en route 2x par heure, il chauffe oui, mais n'a pas donné de signe de défaillance, en ballade ou à la maison.
A mon avis, l'écran ou le lecteur CD a plus de risque de mourir avant.


----------



## Stan Lupin (24 Avril 2004)

le lecteut cd je vois pas pourquoi par contre l'écran c'est clair qu'il faut faire gaff en même temps y a un mode pour coupé l'écran au bout d'un certain temps ...


----------



## Zyrol (26 Avril 2004)

est ce que vous croyez utile de laisser un espace entre l'ibook et le support (bureau par exemple) afin de laisser passer de l'air ?


----------



## teo (26 Avril 2004)

Pour le lecteur, j'en ai vu un tomber en rade après 14 mois...
pour ce qui est de l'espace, ça dépend je pense en fait de ton support:
différents tests avec mon Ti ou mon Wallstreet:
- dans le train ou TGV:  ils préfèrent la tablette aux genoux, ils mettent moins en route le ventilo, plastique pas terrible pour la déperdition
- dans le lit sur la couette: le pire, ça chauffe à mort, déperdition de chaleur difficile
- mon bureau: en bois avec revêtement mélaminé: mieux que le plastique, mais finalement je l'ai surélevé avec une plaque en étain (un support de coupe papier) au fond (il chauffe au fond  à droite chez moi) et un repose poignet devant: ça ventile mieux que s'il est contre le bois
- le top du refroidissement: la table en marbre du salon, là il me suffit de me déplacer de temps en temps pour faire refroidir le Ti et le ventilo ne se met plus du tout en route. Je vais d'ailleurs demander à un marbrier de ma connaissance de me refiler une tablette de 50x50 pour la poser sur mon bureau et m'éviter trop de bruit, le Mac étant allumé tout le temps.
Le mieux j'imagine serait une dalle en marbre avec un circuit d'eau comme les fontaines intérieures, mais là ça devient une customisation un peu onéreuse j'imagine  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









Mais à part le bruit, je crois pas que ça s'abime.


----------



## Vercoquin (26 Avril 2004)

Mac et Vidéo avait réalisé un test sur plusieurs tablettes ventilées destinées au PowerBook. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Personnellement, mon PB n'a jamais présenté de signe de faiblesse lorsqu'il fait très chaud, et même si le ventilo reste à fond plusieurs heures.


----------



## corbuu (26 Avril 2004)

J'ai utilisé mon Ti cet été en pleine canicule, 24h sur 24. Pas un seul probleme et il est bien evidemment toujours en vie !

Le Ti est top, il chauffe au fond et à droite, mais jamais sur les mains.


----------



## canardo (27 Avril 2004)

J'habite en Angola ou il fait en moyenne 30 toute l'annee (desole  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




). Meme si la clim reste dans une des pieces toute la journee il doit faire entre 25 ou 26 dans la maison. Mon PB reste en veille tout le temps et a vrai dire je n'entends les ventilos que lorsque le processeur bosse a plein poumons ou bien lorsque je grave, mais une fois le travail fini, la temperature baisse rapidement et les ventilos s'eteignent tres vite.


----------



## la tortue (28 Avril 2004)

De toute façon quelque degrés de plus ou de moins...
Ça doit pas changer grand-chose... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Il faudrait savoir à partir de quelle température (interne) les ventilos se déclenchent...


----------



## powerbook867 (28 Avril 2004)

la tortue a dit:
			
		

> De toute façon quelque degrés de plus ou de moins...
> Ça doit pas changer grand-chose...
> 
> 
> ...



Si ca change beaucoup !! tout l'hiver le ventilo se déclenchait presque jamais et je constate que maintenant plus il fait chaud  plus il se déclenche souvent. Alors cet été ce sera insupportable .....


----------



## vincmyl (28 Avril 2004)

Oui moi aussi je trouve que c'est important le degré de déclenchement des ventillos


----------



## pgw38 (30 Avril 2004)

Salut a tous,
le sous ensemble le plus fragile sur un portbale c'est et de loin le disque dur. Sennsibilite a la chaleur, rotation, en fait c'est la seul piece mecanique en mouvement de la machine. Les disques durs sont garanties X miliards de tours par leur constructeurs. Pour sur PC, mais c'est pas differents por mac j'ai flingué sur plusieurs portables plusieurs disques durs en faisant tourner de grosses bases de donnees la nuit. A la fin pour mon job, une station de travail + un portbalee c'est imposé comme meilleure config. Mais pour une utilisation perso... a moins de faire des acces disques en permanences ...
A+


----------



## kitetrip (1 Mai 2004)

Le VIAO est connecté pendant 11h par jour et les ventillos se délenchent uniquement lors de lourdes applications... Je crois que c'est le lot de tous les portables


----------

